# الصوم والنسك في التدبير الروحي



## aymonded (20 مارس 2019)

​

   [FONT=&quot]فهناك فرق كبير بين تعليم المبتدئين وبين تعليم المتقدمين، بين الأولاد وبين الأحداث وبين الآباء في الطريق الروحي السليم، لذلك لو دققنا في كلام القديس يوحنا سنجده يتكلم عن الأولاد والأحداث والآباء قائلاً: ​
[FONT=&quot]+ أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا *الأَوْلاَدُ* لأَنَّهُ قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكُمُ الْخَطَايَا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا *الآبَاءُ* لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُ الَّذِي مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا *الأَحْدَاثُ* لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ غَلَبْتُمُ الشِّرِّيرَ. أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا *الأَوْلاَدُ* لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُ الآبَ. كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا *الآبَاءُ* لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُ الَّذِي مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا *الأَحْدَاثُ* لأَنَّكُمْ أَقْوِيَاءُ، وَكَلِمَةُ اللهِ ثَابِتَةٌ فِيكُمْ، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُ الشِّرِّيرَ. ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](1يوحنا 2: 12 – 14)  [/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الأولاد*[FONT=&quot]: غُفرت لكم الخطايا من أجل اسمه، عرفتم الآب[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الأحداث*[FONT=&quot]: قد غلبتم الشرير، لأنكم أقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الآباء*[FONT=&quot]: قد عرفتم الذي من البدء [/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لذلك في صوم المبتدئين أو الأولاد تقدم الكنيسة التعليم الذي يبنيهم فتقول لهم: لنصم عن كل شرّ ونتجنب الإثم، أما للمتقدمين أي الأحداث فتقول: لنصم حسناً لنصم بتقوى، أما الرجال في الإيمان أي الآباء تدعو للبذل بالنية وحياة النسك، إذ قد تأصلوا في الحق وصارت لهم الحواس المدربة على التمييز ويحيوا الآن في خبرة مجد ملكوت السماوات ويسلكون بالأمانة في حالة نضوج ويتناولون الطعام القوي.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالولد الصغير روحياً يحتاج يعرف كيفية تنقية القلب والخروج من حياة الشرّ بالتمام ليتقبل الأسرار الإلهية وينمو في النعمة، لأن من المهم أن يعرف كيف ينتصر على ذاته ولا يحقق رغباتها، لذلك تقدِّم له كل ما يتناسب مع حالته وتقول لنصم عن كل شرّ، وذلك لكي لا يُخطئ، لأن الطفل عادةً يرتكب الحماقات الكثيرة لأن طبيعة طفولته وقلة نضوجه وعدم خبرته تجعله يتخبط كثيراً، ولذلك نلاحظ كلام الرسول للأولاد في رسالته الأولى إذ يقول لهم:[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ *لاَ تُخْطِئُوا*. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً. وَبِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ: *إِنْ حَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ*.                                   (1يوحنا 2: 1 – 3)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذه هي الدرجة الأولية للصوم، والتي بدونها لا يحدث نمو سليم ولا يدخل إنسان في الدرجة الثانية التي للأحداث، فكل الهدف من الصوم عند الأولاد أو المبتدئين في الحياة مع الله، هو أن لا يُخطئ، وحتى ولو في البدايات تعثر أي إن أخطأ، فهي تقدم لهُ تعليم عن شفاعة المسيح الرب ليُحفر في قلبه حفراً لكي لا يفارقه أبداً، وشفاعة الرب الذي يؤكدها الرسول وتُعلِّم بها الكنيسة هو . لخطايا العالم كله، فلا خوف من تعثر ولا من سقطة لأنه حاضر كل حين أمام الآب بصفته وسيط العهد الأبدي، وشفاعته شفاعة كفارة، الكل فيه بار لا من نفسه ولا بقدراته ولا أعماله الصالحة، إنما منه هو، لأنه بار، وفيه يتبرر الجميع:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ مَشْهُوداً لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ. *بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ* إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ (بين يهود وأُمم). إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ. *مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ* بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. الَّذِي *قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ*. لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ *لِيَكُونَ بَارّاً وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ*؛ لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ هُوَ الَّذِي *سَيُبَرِّرُ* الْخِتَانَ بِالإِيمَانِ (اليهود) وَ الْغُرْلَةَ بِالإِيمَانِ (الأمم)؛ وَأَمَّا الَّذِي لاَ يَعْمَلُ وَلَكِنْ *يُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي يُبَرِّرُ الْفَاجِرَ* فَإِيمَانُهُ يُحْسَبُ لَهُ بِرّاً؛ فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ لِهَذَا؟ إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا!. اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ كَيْفَ لاَ يَهَبُنَا أَيْضاً مَعَهُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ؟ *مَنْ سَيَشْتَكِي عَلَى مُخْتَارِي اللهِ؟ اللَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُبَرِّرُ*! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَدِينُ؟ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ الَّذِي مَاتَ بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ قَامَ أَيْضاً، الَّذِي هُوَ أَيْضاً *عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ الَّذِي أَيْضاً يَشْفَعُ فِينَا*!؛ وَالْكِتَابُ إِذْ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى أَنَّ اللهَ بِالإِيمَانِ يُبَرِّرُ الأُمَمَ، سَبَقَ فَبَشَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنْ «فِيكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ».            (رومية 3: 21 – 26، 30؛ 4: 5؛ 8: 31 – 34؛ غلاطية 3: 8)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فدائماً تعليم المبتدئين يكون هدفه (لكي لا تخطئوا) ويلازمه (وأن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب)، لذلك فالتعليم دائماً يرتكز على برّ الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح، لذلك الكنيسة في صلواتها تقول: لينمو برّ الإيمان، لذلك يا إخوتي الكنيسة تؤكد للمبتدئ أنه لا ينبغي أن يدخل في هذا الصوم وحيداً منفرداً ليحارب رغباته وخطاياه، بل تؤكد أن ما معهُ أقوى مما عليه أو ضده، لأن من معهُ هو الرب الذي يبرر الفاجر، لذلك تُشجع المبتدئين لا بمجرد كلام بل بخبرة عاشت فيها وتُسلمها، لأن لو أخطأ أحد وأخفق في مسيرته فمن هو الذي يستطيع أن يشتكي عليه، فالله هو الذي يُبرر لا الناس ولا حتى الملائكة، ومن هو الذي يجرؤ أن يُدين أحد، والمسيح الرب هو الذي يُدين كما قال وأعلن: لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ (يوحنا 5: 22)، وان كان المسيح الرب سيُدين أحد فينا، فهو الذي مات وقام وجلس عن يمين الآب يشفع فينا، ويقدمنا في بره إليه، لذلك فأنه يُرافقنا في مسيرتنا ويعمل فينا ويطهرنا، لذلك يقول الرسول في نفس الرسالة: إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ (1يوحنا 1: 9)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما بعدما ينجح المبتدئ في التغلب على الشرّ المدفون في القلب حسب أعمال الإنسان العتيق ويعرف كيف يصلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات وينتصر على الخطايا التي تؤرق حياته وتعوق مسيرته وتعطله في النمو الروحي السليم، ويدخل في خبرة السير في النور:[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَهَذَا هُوَ الْخَبَرُ الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ مِنْهُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ: إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ. إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَنَا خَطِيَّةٌ نُضِلُّ أَنْفُسَنَا وَلَيْسَ الْحَقُّ فِينَا. إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.                      (1يوحنا 1: 5 – 9)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبعد خبرة هذه المرحلة يرتقي لدرجة الأحداث ويدخل في خبرة تعليم آخر حسب الحالة الجديدة التي يمر بها وهي مرحلة المتقدمين الذين يعرفون الله فعلياً ويحفظون الوصايا: [/FONT]​  + [FONT=&quot]وَبِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ: إِنْ حَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ. مَنْ قَالَ قَدْ عَرَفْتُهُ وَهُوَ لاَ يَحْفَظُ وَصَايَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ وَلَيْسَ الْحَقُّ فِيهِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ حَفِظَ كَلِمَتَهُ، فَحَقّاً فِي هَذَا قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ. بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا فِيهِ: مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ فِيهِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنَّهُ كَمَا سَلَكَ ذَاكَ هَكَذَا يَسْلُكُ هُوَ أَيْضاً. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](1يوحنا 2: 3 – 6)​​[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]لذلك فأن نتيجة المرحلة الأولى أي المرحلة أولية هامة للغاية، لأن اجتيازها يعني معرفة المسيح البار، فيتغير الإنسان عن شكله ويتجدد ذهنه ويستنير بقوة ويدخل في حالة حفظ الوصية، ويبدأ يثبت فيه، فيسلك أيضاً كما سلك المسيح الرب: لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا.                                    (أفسس 2: 10)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لذلك الكنيسة هنا تُقدِّم تعليماً جديداً لتلك الحالة الذي قال عنها الرسول: أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحْدَاثُ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ غَلَبْتُمُ الشِّرِّيرَ، لذلك فالتعليم المقدم يقول: لنصم حسناً ولنصم بتقوى، أي مخافة الله ومهابته، فالنفس هنا تدخل في حياة التقوى العملية، تتقي الله وتهابه كأب وسيد، وتبطل ما للطفل، وتفهم ما هي مشيئته وتحيا مكرسه لهُ تكريس قلبي واعي فيه طاعة تظهر في حالة إنكار النفس وحمل الصليب: لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً، كَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ، وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ (1كورنثوس 13: 11)، وبطلان ما للطفل يعني: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+ وَأَمَّا انْتَ يَا *انْسَانَ اللهِ* فَاهْرُبْ مِنْ هَذَا ([FONT=&quot]منازعات[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، وَاتْبَعِ الْبِرَّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَالإِيمَانَ وَالْمَحَبَّةَ وَالصَّبْرَ وَالْوَدَاعَةَ. جَاهِدْ جِهَادَ الإِيمَانِ الْحَسَنَ، وَأَمْسِكْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي الَيْهَا دُعِيتَ أَيْضاً، وَاعْتَرَفْتَ الاِعْتِرَافَ الْحَسَنَ أمَامَ شُهُودٍ كَثِيرِينَ. أُوصِيكَ أمَامَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُحْيِي الْكُلَّ وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي شَهِدَ لَدَى بِيلاَطُسَ الْبُنْطِيِّ بِالاِعْتِرَافِ الْحَسَنِ: أَنْ *تَحْفَظَ* الْوَصِيَّةَ بِلاَ دَنَسٍ وَلاَ لَوْمٍ إلَى ظُهُورِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.                      (1تيموثاوس 6: 11 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وهنا بداية الدخول في حالة إنسان الله، وهي حالة الرجولة وتنقية القلب لمعاينة الله: طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ (متى 5: 8)، ومن هنا يستطيع الإنسان أن يفهم مشيئة الله ويكمل مسيرته مشتركاً فِي احْتِمَالِ الْمَشَقَّاتِ كَجُنْدِيٍّ صَالِحٍ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.                      (2تيموثاوس 2: 3)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] لذلك فهذه تعتبر مرحلة تكريس حقيقي فيها معرفة مشيئة الله وتتميمها حسب ما يقدم للنفس من وصية بالروح القدس موجهة من الله للإنسان في قلبه، فصوم التقوى هو درجة المتقدمين في حياة البرّ، بالرغم من انه الملاح الخاصة به موجودة أيضاً عند المبتدئين، لكنه ليس مثل المتقدمين الذين امتلئوا بالتقوى، لأن المبتدئ عنده فرح الطفولة، فهو يحب أبيه لكن أحياناً بسبب الدالة الطفولية فأنه يتسرع ويركض هنا وهناك ومن السهل أن يسقط لأنه لم يفهم بعد ولم تستقم مسيرته ولم يتحمل المسئولية لأنه ما زالا طفلاً يتعلَّم كيف يسير ويضبط مسيرته وما زال يستند على يد أبيه من حين لآخر، لكن متى تعلم المشي واستقام في المسيرة ويبدأ أن ينمو والأب يترك يده (مرحلة التخلي أو الجفاف الروحي) لكي يتعلم كيف يسير دون أن يمسك به أحد مع ملاحظته الشديدة، لأنه سيدخل في مرحلة شركة أعظم مما سبق بينه وبين أباه، وهي مرحلة التقوى وكيف يحترم والده ويوقره جداً ويحفظ حياته من الحيدان عن أقل شيء يعكر صفو علاقته مع أبيه الصالح، ويثبت في إيمانه وهو لا يرى شيئاً (طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا) لأنه يُريد أن يفعل كل ما يُرضيه، وهنا الإنسان يتعلَّم ما هي مشيئة الله ليُنفذها كما هي دون أن يُخالفها، ويثبت في إيمانه مهم ما اختفت التعزيات، فصومه كله هو صوم التقوى وضبط النفس وفيه يغوص في الصلاة طالباً مشيئة الله لكي تتم في حياته على الأرض لأن صلاته المشتركة مع الجميع: لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض، لذلك فأنه يجاهد الجهاد الحسن محافظاً على نعمة الله في قلبه، ممسكاً بالحياة الأبدية حافظاً الوصية بلا دنس ولا لوم.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2019)

[FONT=&quot]*وعلينا أن نفهم هنا، *
​​[FONT=&quot]أن هذا الكلام لا يعني إطلاقاً الوصول لحالة من العصمة أو التحصين الكلي ضد أي عثرة أو سقطة، لأن طالما الإنسان ما زال في الجسد ولم يتمجد بعد وينال الجسد الممجد أو ينتقل لفردوس النعيم، فأنه ما زال تحت ضعف وتحت حرب دائمة، ومن الممكن أن تتعثر خطواته في أي مرحلة أو يسقط عن هفوة أو يقع في خطأ ما في أي وقت أو ساعة، وهذا يختلف في كل مرحلة، لكن كلما تقدَّم في الطريق ونضج ليس من السهل سقوطه أو تعثره، لكن ممكن أن يحدث هذا لأي سبب من الأسباب لذلك كان تحذير الرب ودعوته أن نسهر ونُصلي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+ اِسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلاَّ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ. أَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَنَشِيطٌ وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ؛ اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِساً مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ؛ اِسْهَرُوا. اثْبُتُوا فِي الإِيمَانِ. *كُونُوا رِجَالاً*. تَقَوُّوا.     (مرقس 14: 38؛ 1بطرس 5: 8؛ 1كورنثوس 16: 13)[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]أما المرحلة التي تليها هي مرحلة الآباء العارفين الذي كان من البدء،*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] وهذه المرحلة هي مرحلة بذل الذات والدخول في حالة النسك بحسب الإنجيل التي هي: "ومعك لا أُريد شيئاً في الأرض"، فالصوم هنا صوم إخلاء وترك كل شيء مهما ما كان صالح ولا تشوبه شائبة، لكنه إفراغ النفس من كل شيء للامتلاء من الله والدخول في سرّ الحضرة الإلهية لمعاينة ورؤية النور، نور وجه الله الحي: لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لِإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.                                                       (2كورنثوس 4: 6)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهنا حالة انفتاح خاص على الله وتذوق قوة شركة الطبيعة الإلهية في حالة من الالتصاق بالرب والثبات فيه وبذل كل اجتهاد، وهي تعتبر الحالة الفردوسية للنفس، وهذا هو التعليم الرسولي والذي ينبغي أن تقدمه الكنيسة وترسخه في هذه المرحلة:[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]+ كَمَا أَنَّ قُدْرَتَهُ الإِلَهِيَّةَ قَدْ وَهَبَتْ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا هُوَ لِلْحَيَاةِ وَالتَّقْوَى، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الَّذِي دَعَانَا بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْفَضِيلَةِ، اللَّذَيْنِ بِهِمَا قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ، هَارِبِينَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ. وَلِهَذَا عَيْنِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ بَاذِلُونَ كُلَّ اجْتِهَادٍ قَدِّمُوا فِي إِيمَانِكُمْ فَضِيلَةً، وَفِي الْفَضِيلَةِ مَعْرِفَةً، وَفِي الْمَعْرِفَةِ تَعَفُّفاً، وَفِي التَّعَفُّفِ صَبْراً، وَفِي الصَّبْرِ تَقْوَى، وَفِي التَّقْوَى مَوَدَّةً أَخَوِيَّةً، وَفِي الْمَوَدَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ مَحَبَّةً. لأَنَّ هَذِهِ إِذَا كَانَتْ فِيكُمْ وَكَثُرَتْ، تُصَيِّرُكُمْ لاَ مُتَكَاسِلِينَ وَلاَ غَيْرَ مُثْمِرِينَ لِمَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي *لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ هَذِهِ هُوَ أَعْمَى قَصِيرُ الْبَصَرِ*، قَدْ نَسِيَ تَطْهِيرَ خَطَايَاهُ السَّالِفَةِ. لِذَلِكَ بِالأَكْثَرِ *اجْتَهِدُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا دَعْوَتَكُمْ وَاخْتِيَارَكُمْ ثَابِتَيْنِ*. لأَنَّكُمْ إِذَا *فَعَلْتُمْ ذَلِكَ لَنْ تَزِلُّوا أَبَداً*. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يُقَدَّمُ لَكُمْ بِسِعَةٍ دُخُولٌ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الأَبَدِيِّ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](2بطرس 1: 3 – 11) [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فهذه بإيجاز – من جهة الخبرة – المراحل التي نمر بها في الصوم*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] لنبلغ قوة الشركة في عمق معناها الروحي واللاهوتي، لذلك فأن نداء الصوم يختلف من مرحلة لأُخرى، وقد كتبت هذا الموضوع بسبب السؤال الذي يقول: لماذا الكنيسة تنادي بالصوم عن كل شرّ، مع أنها المفروض أن تكون حياتنا المسيحية الطبيعية، لأنه ليس منطقياً أن ندعو الناس في الصوم أن تكف عن الشرّ وتتجنب الإثم، لأن هل معنى ذلك أن الإفطار يكون على الشرّ والإثم!!![/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فبسبب التعثر وعدم فهم تعليم الصوم ما بين المبتدئ والمتقدم في الطريق وضعت باختصار شديد الفرق بين الثلاثة مراحل، قد تتداخل مع بعض الناس وقد تتواصل مع بعضها البعض، لكن هذا هو معنى نداء الكنيسة للمبتدئين في الطريق لكي يدخلوا في سرّ النصرة والغلبة بيسوع المسيح ربنا، والتي ستستمر معهم على مدى حياتهم كلها أن كانوا أمناء فيما نالوه من نعمة.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً المعنى الصحيح للنسك المسيحي الأصيل*​​   *[FONT=&quot]أولاً ما معنى كلمة النسك: *​​    [FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمعنى العام في القواميس العربية تعني: نَسُكَ الرَّجُلُ أي صَارَ نَاسِكاً [FONT=&quot]أي: زاهِدًا مُتَعبِّدًا، والزُّهْد: الانْصِرافَ إلَى العِبادَةِ وَتَرْكَ مَلَذَّاتِ الدُّنْيا، الإِعْراضَ عَنْها احْتِقاراً لَها، ويأتي أيضاً بمعنى: أعرض عنه وتركه مخافة الحساب أو العقاب، لاحتقاره أو قلَّته أو التّحرُّج منه.[/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]طبعاً هذا المعنى العام في القواميس والمعاجم العربية [/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ليس لهُ أي علاقة بالمسيحية، مع أن هذه المفاهيم موجودة في ذهن البعض خطأ، لأن النسك والزهد عندنا لا يأتي بمعنى التحرج من شيء ما في الجسد، لأنه خلقة الله وليس فيه شيء مُحرج أو فيه عيب، ولا الزهد أيضاً عندنا هو التخلي التام عن الحاجة الطبيعية للإنسان، لأن حياتنا في المسيح تجعلنا نُكرم الجسد ونحفظه هيكلاً مقدساً للرب، كما أننا لا نحتاج أن نخاف لا من حساب ولا من عقاب، لأن ليس شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح (أنظر رومية 8)، ومن هذه الآية نستطيع ان نفهم النسك في المسيحية على مستوى البرّ في شخص المسيح الرب، لأن كل ما نفعله هو أننا لا نسلك حسب الجسد خاضعين لشهواته ورغباته المنحرفة، أو الإفراط في شيء يجعلنا نخرج عن سلامة التدبير الروحي، بل سلوكنا بالروح يجعلنا نقوِّم الجسد ونُقنن احتياجاته لكي يكون في كمال صحته وقدرته البدنية ونشاطه العقلي الكامل، لكي يخضع للروح القدس، لأننا لا نعبد الله بأرواحنا أو بالنفس فقط، بل بالجسد والنفس معاً، لأن كل ما نفعله أننا نحيا في حالة من المصالحة ما بين الجسد والروح، بمعنى أننا نحيا غير منقسمين ما بين شهوات الجسد ورغباته وبين صوت الروح القدس والخضوع للوصية، لذلك فنحن نضبط الجسد ولا نهلكه، نحترمه ولا نُحقره، نقوته ونُربيه ونحفظه صحيحاً سالماً ولا نهمله ونستهلكه: [فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط، بل يقوته ويُربيه كما الرب أيضاً للكنيسة] (أفسس 5: 29)[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً يلزمنا أن نعرف: *[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]أن النسك*[FONT=&quot] ليس هدف في حد ذاته ولا هو طريق الخلاص وشفاء النفس إطلاقاً، ولا هو انسحاب من العالم أو إهمال الجسد وقهره وإزلاله وعدم إعطاءه حقه من جهة تسديد حاجته الطبيعية والاهتمام به من ناحية الصحة والعافية، لأن أي إهمال في هذه الجوانب كفيل أن يُصيب النفس بحالة من الهبوط الروحي الشديد والسقوط من التدبير الحسن والوقوع في فخ الشيطان، فالجسد ينبغي ان يُحترم قانونه الطبيعي وتُسدد حاجته الطبيعية باتزان دون تفريط، فالنسك المسيحي الأصيل يضبط الجسد بميزان حساس، لأن نسك الصوم أي الامتناع عن الأطعمة وتخصيص الوقت للسجود والصلوات وقراءة كلمة الحياة وسماع الوعظ والتعليم الباني للنفس *دون إفراز وتمييز وتدبير حسن مناسب* مع كل واحد هو سلاح قاتل للنفس وكفيل أن يقضي بالتمام عليها ويقذف بها بعيداً عن الله.[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً: ينبغي أن نعي ونفهم طبيعة النسك المسيحي الأصيل، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ولا نركض وراء خبرات الرهبان الخاصة، لأن هناك فرق كبير بين النسك الرهباني ونسك الذين يعيشون في العالم وهم ليسوا رهباناً، وهناك فرق بين النسك الرهباني العام والخاص، فلا يصح أن نُعمم ما هو خاص على ما هو عام ونخلط الأمور ببعضها بسبب قراءتنا لبستان الرهبان والأفعال الشخصية التي للبعض، لأن هذا أخطر ما يكون، لأن الإفراط في أي شيء يؤدي لفقدان الحياة الروحية كلها بل وفقدان النفس كلياً لتسير في طريق آخر غير الطريق الذي دعانا إليه شخص المسيح الرب.[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فعلينا أن ننتبه ونعي أن النسك في ذاته لا يُخلِّص أحد ولا حتى مقياساً للقداسة، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]بمعنى ليس القديس هو الذي يتنسك ويزهد في الحياة أكثر من غيره، ولا من يصوم بأكثر حزم أو بكثره شديدة أو يعطي ميطانيات (سجود) أكثر، فكل حركات الجسد لا تُخلص الإنسان وليست سمة القداسة وطهارة ونقاوة القلب، لأن القداسة تعني تكريس أو تخصيص النفس لله كلياً جسداً ونفساً وروحاً، ونقاوة القلب لا تأتي بحركات الجسد بل بالطاعة والخضوع للوصية والغرض والهدف معاينة الله وليس البلوغ لحالة من الزُهد والتخلي عن حاجات الجسد، لأن الرب بنفسه قال: "طوبى للأنقياء القلب لانهم يعاينون الله؛ أنتم الآن انقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به.                                                  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](متى 5: 8؛ يوحنا 15: 3)[/FONT][/FONT] ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]رابعاً: حقيقة الحياة مع الله وواقعها*​​    [FONT=&quot]الحياة مع الله حياة شركة مقدسة أساسها التوبة لأنها باب نجاة النفس، ولذلك فأن التوبة هي وحدها التي تُعطي للصوم معنى، وبدونها يُصبح الصوم جسدي، أي انه يخص أعمال الجسد الميتة، لأن هنا الصوم يصدر عن قلب غير تائب، وكل ما سيفعله هذا الصوم أنه يقسي القلب أكثر لأن الإنسان هنا سيصير كالفريسي الذي يعمل أعمال الواجب الموضوع عليه وستشعره بالفخر أنه فعل البرّ، لكن قلبه صلد قاسي، لأن الخطية (حسب طبيعتها) تصيب الإنسان بالغرور، وبهذه الطريقة يدخل الإنسان في الدينونة وليس التبرير: ولكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضباً في يوم[FONT=&quot]الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة (رومية 2: 5)؛ ولذلك علينا إذاً أن ننتبه بشدة ونصغي لكلام الرسول: عظوا انفسكم كل يوم ما دام الوقت يدعى اليوم لكيلا يُقسى أحد منكم بغرور الخطية (عبرانيين 3: 13)​[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً الخطية ليس شرط أن تكون خطايا واضحة معروفة، [/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأن خطية الناس الواضحة المعروفة ظاهره وغير مقبولة بشكل عام في المجتمع، وكل واحد يعرفها ويُريد أن يتخلص منها لذلك فأنه يعود للرب بسهولة مقدماً توبة عنها طالباً تطهيراً لقلبه، وهذه هي توبة المتقدمين لله لكي يدخلوا في المسيرة الروحانية ليحيوا مع الله وشركة القديسين في النور، تاركين عنهم حياتهم القديمة بالتمام ليدخلوا في الحياة الجديدة التي لنا في المسيح يسوع.​
    [FONT=&quot]أما لو أردنا أن ندخل في مرحلة الداخلين في الطريق والسامعين لكلمة الحياة من فم المسيح، [/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سنجد أن الرب يُشير على خطية من نوع آخر تعوق غرس كلمته في القلب لتأتي بثمر حسب طبيعة زرعها، ثمر الروح، وهذه هي التي تستدعي صومنا ونسكنا وسهرنا على حياتنا وتدقيقنا في ضبط الجسد، لأن الرب وحده يعرف الداء وعنده الدواء لو كل واحد انتبه لعلة قلبه وتقدم به مقدماً إياه بانكسار قلب للطبيب العظيم شخص ربنا يسوع لأنه يطبب النفس ويشفيها من داءها، وكلمته هي التي تستطيع ان تكشف داء القلب الخفي لذلك يقول: [FONT=&quot]والمزروع بين الشوك هو الذي يسمع الكلمة، وهموم هذا العالم وغرور الغنى وشهوات سائر الأشياء تدخل وتخنق الكلمة فتصير بلا ثمر (متى 13: 22؛ مرقس 4: 19)، ولذلك يقول الرسول: ​[FONT=&quot]أن تخلعوا من جهة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]التصرف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السابق[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] الإنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور (أفسس 4: 22)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]إذاً صومنا ونسكنا المسيحي غرضه وهدفه: أن تخلعوا الإنسان العتيق من جهة التصرف السابق، *[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأن تصرفاتنا التي كانت قبل إيماننا بالمسيح كانت على مستوى شهوات الغرور، هذه التي قالها الرب نفسه [هموم هذا العالم [FONT=&quot]–​[FONT=&quot] غرور الغنى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]–[/FONT][FONT=&quot] شهوات سائر الأشياء] ولذلك قال يوحنا الرسول ببصيرة نافذة ورؤية من عرف الرب وصار معلماً بالروح: لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم، إن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب: لأن كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة، ليس من الآب بل من العالم. والعالم يمضي وشهوته، وأما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد. (1يوحنا 2: 15 – 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فهناك حياتين أو اتجاهين في حياتنا الواقعية مع الله، *[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حياة حب قائمة على ذبيحة المسيح البار: نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً (1يوحنا 4: 19)، أو حياة عداوة محصورة في الاهتمام بالجسد أولاً ورفعها فوق الاهمام بالروح، فأصبحت حياتنا محصورة حصراً في لقمة العيش وحمل هم المستقبل والانشغال بتعظم المعيشة، أو الانحصار في شهوة الجسد أو شهوة العيون، بمعنى أن اهتمامنا بالحياة الميتة حسب العالم سباقة على الحياة والشركة مع الله بالحب، وبذلك ندخل في حالة العداوة وقساوة القلب، لذلك الرسول الملهم بالروح يقدم الداء والدواء الذي يعرفنا معنى الصوم والنسك الذي ينبغي أن نعيشه حسب إنجيل بشارة الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع:​
   [FONT=&quot]+ فأن الذين هم حسب الجسد فبما للجسد ([FONT=&quot]بِأُمُورِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الجسد) يهتمون، ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]بِأُمُورِ الروح يهتمون)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. لأن (الانحصار في) اهتمام الجسد هو موت، ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع. فالذين هم في ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]سُلْطَةِ – تحت سلطان) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله. وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح (فلستم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تَحْتَ سُلْطَةِ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ تَحْتَ سُلْطَةِ الرُّوحِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، ان كان روح الله ساكناً فيكم؛ ولكن أن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له. وأن كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية وأما الروح فحياة بسبب البر. وأن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيُحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم. فإذاً أيها الإخوة نحن مديونون ليس للجسد لنعيش حسب الجسد. لأنه *أن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون* ولكن أن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون. لأن كل الذين *ينقادون* بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله. (رومية 8: 5 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]يا بني جرب نفسك في حياتك وانظر ماذا يضرها وامنعها عنه (سيراخ 37: 30)*​​  [/FONT]​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا أن نعرف بدقة (بتمييز واضح) معنى نعيش حسب الجسد بدقة،*​​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لكي لا نصل لمفهوم متطرف يبعدنا بعيداً عن الحياة الطبيعية السوية مع الله وسط العالم الحاضر الذي ينبغي أن نُجسد فيه ملكوت الله: فالحياة حسب الجسد هو الاهتمام (انحصار) لأجسادنا والتحيز لشهوات قلبنا حتى تصير تقلباتنا المزاجية هي المسيطر على سلوكنا فنلبي كل حاجاتنا إلى الدرجة التي لا يصبح فيها لوصية الله السلطان الكامل على حياتنا، وبذلك يصير ناموس الخطية يسكن ويعمل فينا برضانا التام وبلا مانع، لأنه صار هو المسيطر على ميولنا، لأن الخطية تتسلط حينما نترك لأنفسنا البراح لنفعل ما شئنا لأننا لم نتعلم أن نضبط حياتنا حسب ما نلنا من نعمة، وبداية طريق تسلط الخطية لإنسان دخل في الإيمان بالمسيح وتذوق قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة هو *الكسل* الذي يؤدي بدوره طبيعياً الخضوع التام للجسد، لذلك ينبغي من حين لآخر أن نتبع شركة الصوم مع القديسين سامعين للتعليم والوعظ الذي يبني حياتنا لكي لا يتقسى القلب بغرور الخطية فنحيا في حالة عداوة مع الله، لأن الصوم يُربي النفس حسناً ويقوم الجسد، لأننا ننفض عنا الكسل ونضبط كل ما للجسد بميزان حساس مركزين على كلمة الله القوت اليومي الذي لنا مع الصلوات التي لا تنقطع طالبين قوة تنقية وتطهير للقلب وتصحيح ميول النفس لتعديل المسيرة والتركيز على التوبة المتجددة، لأنها الملح الحافظ للنفس من الحركات الدنيئة التي للإنسان العتيق.​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]ولننتبه لحياتنا مع الله، *​​   [FONT=&quot]لأنه يوجد عبادتين والتفريق بينهما يحتاج لتمييز وإفراز، لأن شكلهما واحد، فالكل يصوم ويُصلي ويقرأ كلمة الله ويشترك في التناول، لكن هناك عبادة ميتة وعبادة حية، صوم حي وصوم ميت، صلاة حيه وصلاة ميته، تناول أخرج منها حياً، وتناول أخرج منه مداناً، لأن هناك عبادة مُخادعة لحساب الجسد وافتخاره وفيها تواضع كاذب والتفاف على الوصية وتتميم كل شيء حسب الشكل الحرفي، وعابدة بالروح صادقة فيها أمانة لله مركزها المحبة والخضوع للروح القدس، ومن المستحيل الجمع بين العبادتين، لأن أي عبادة مرتكزة على مجرد أعمال جسد هي ميتة لا روح فيها، لأن أعمال الجسد الخارجية لا تؤهل الإنسان للحياة مع الله لذلك قال الرب للسامرية: ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق، لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له، الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا (يوحنا 4: 23، 24)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فسعينا كله أن نتطهر من الأعمال الميتة لنقدر أن نخدم الله الحي،[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] لذلك نتقدم في صوم المنسحقين بالروح الملتمسين وجه الرب الذين يترجونه بالإيمان لأن سندهم واتكالهم على ذبيحة حية مقدمة لله الآب فيها الكفاية: فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي (عبرانيين 9: 14)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فانتبهوا أرجوكم، لأن لو صار صومنا اهتمام بالجسد [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]والتدقيق المبالغ فيه في أننا نحرمه أو نضع طعام يتناسب مع صومنا، وجلسنا نفكر فيما نأكل ونشرب، فهذا لا يقل ابداً عن الاهتمامات التي تخنق كلمة الله فينا، لأن ما هي الفائدة في أننا بدلنا أنواع الأطعمة وارتبكنا نفس ذات ربكة المتغربين عن الله الذين يحيون باهتمامات الجسد التي هي عداوة لله، أو ما هي الفائدة التي تُرتجى حينما نُدافع عن شكلية الصوم ونوع الطعام المخصص فيه، لأن هذه أيضاً تدل على أننا واقعين تحت سلطان الحرف القاتل للنفس.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]لكن في الحقيقة المكتوبة والمعلنة حسب تعليم الروح القدس فالرسول يقول:*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]+ فلا نحاكم أيضاً بعضنا بعضاً بل بالحري احكموا بهذا: ألا يوضع للأخ مصدمة أو معثرة. إني عالم ومتيقن في الرب يسوع أن ليس شيء نجساً بذاته إلا من يحسب شيئاً نجساً فله هو نجس. فإن كان أخوك بسبب طعامك يحزن فلست تسلك بعد حسب المحبة، لا تهلك بطعامك ذلك الذي مات المسيح لأجله.[FONT=&quot] فلا يفتر على صلاحكم. لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً وشرباً، بل هو برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس. لأن من خدم المسيح في هذه فهو مرضي عند الله ومُزكى عند الناس. فلنعكف إذاً على ما هو للسلام وما هو للبنيان بعضنا لبعض. لا تنقض لأجل الطعام عمل الله، كل الأشياء طاهرة لكنه شرّ للإنسان الذي يأكل بعثرة. حسن أن لا تأكل لحماً ولا تشرب خمراً، ولا شيئاً يصطدم به أخوك أو يعثر أو يضعف. ألك إيمان فليكن لك بنفسك أمام الله، طوبى لمن لا يُدين نفسه فيما يستحسنه. وأما الذي يرتاب فان أكل يُدان، لأن ذلك ليس من الإيمان وكلما ليس من الإيمان فهو خطية (رومية 14: 13 – 23)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]رابعاً: ينبغي أن ننتبه لأصوامنا*​​   [FONT=&quot]لأن غرض الصوم كله: اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد (غلاطية 5: 16)، لأننا في زمن تدريب الجسد لضبطه، وفي نفس الوقت لا ننشغل بضبطه من ناحية أكل وشرب، لأننا في زمان الروح، لكي نُميت أعمال الجسد بالروح لنحيا حتى نُثمر ثمار البر والقداسة بلا عائق، لنتغير عن شكلنا بتجديد أذهاننا لنختبر إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة، غير جاعلين تدبير الجسد ومكاسبه هي ثمارنا الأساسية، لأن العالم كله وفي جميع الديانات يصوم، لكن مكاسبه كلها محصورة في الجسد وتقويمه، وهي ثمار تختص بالفناء، لأنها ستفنى مع الجسد رغم حالة السمو والرفعة الإنسانية التي هي نتيجته المباشرة، وهي تعتبر من التراب وإلى التراب تعود وتصبح مجرد ذكرى عند الناس عن هذا الإنسان الظاهر أمام الناس أنه قديس أو إنسان بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لكن صومنا ليس ثماره تختص بمستوى الجسد ولا أعماله، [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأننا نضبط الجسد ونقومه ليس لحساب العالم ولا التراب بل لحساب المجد، حساب ملكوت الله، فتدبير الجسد ليست بأعمال الجسد لحساب الجسد بل أعمال الروح لحساب الإنسان السماوي الجديد، لأننا لا نصوم صوم إنساني طبيعي مثل باقي الناس، بل يصوم كل واحد فينا كإنسان الله، وليس إنسان الناس.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ أعظم خطية مخربة للنفس*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أعلموا يقيناً أن أعظم خطية تُخرب النفس وتفسد كل ما تقوم به من أعمال روحية بل وتجعلها جسدية وثمرها معطوب هي خطية عدم الإيمان بمواعيد الله، وهي التي تولد الاستهانة بالتحذيرات الإلهية وتخفيف معانيها وتحويرها التي تدل على أعمال الجسد في تلك النفس الشقية والتي لا تدرك الفخ الواقعة فيه، لذلك ينبغي ان ننتبه في صومنا ونجعله صوم التقوى ومخافة الله واحترامه كأب وسيد، محترمين كلمته منتبهين لتحذيراته، لأننا ونحن في الجسد معرضين للتيه والتغرب عنه لو استسلمنا لفخ الشيطان الضارب هذا الجيل في مقتل، وأوقعه في فخ الاستهتار والتهاون الذي بدأ بالكسل والسعي لراحة الجسد، فمسخ التعليم الإلهية كله ليصير لحساب الجسد، فصارت ثماره الروحية معطوبة ولم يستطع أن يُعاين الله بل تغرب عنه بشكل روحي في ممارسات كلها جسدية مع أنها ترتدي قناع الروح، فوعظ اليوم والتعليم المقدم تعليم غريب عن روح الإنجيل بالرغم من أنه يشابه تعليم الروح لكنه معتمد على أنصاف حقائق شكلها مفرح للنفوس لكنه معطل لانطلاقها الروحي السليم.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالصمم الروحي الذي أصاب معظم هذا الجيل وجعله لا يستمع لكلمة الحياة البانية للنفس وصار غير قادر على أن يحيا بالوصية ولا يستطيع ان يضبط نفسه بالروح ويُميت أعمال الجسد الظاهرة التي هي: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة، خصام، غيرة، سخط، تحزب، شقاق، بدعة، حسد، قتل، سكر، بطر، وأمثال هذه التي أسبق فأقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت أيضاً أن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله. (غلاطية 5: 19 – 21)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فللأسف معظم الأجيال الجديدة لا تهاب الله ولا تخافه، لا تتقيه، غير عالمة أن الخطية خاطئة جداً، وينصتون للتعليم أن المؤمن لا يهلك، لكن كيف لا يهلك من يقول إنه مؤمن وهو يحيا في الشر والخطية بدوام واستمرار مستهتراً بتحذيرات الله في كلمته التي حورها البعض لمعاني أُخرى لتخفيفها وتدعيم أعمال الجسد بتصوير أنها متجذرة في الإنسان وهي أساس حياتها، فما هو هذا الإيمان الذي يترك الإنسان كما هو يحيا في الآثام والشرور مشتركاً فيها مع العالم.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أرجوكم انتبهوا لأن هذا التعليم ليس فيه بر الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح، [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بل هو مفسدة النفس، مثلما ما يفسد الأب والأم ابنائهما بكثرة التدليل حتى يصلوا للاستهانة بهما، وينشئوا على التسيب والكسل والإهمال وعدم احترام الآخر وعدم تحمل المسئولية والحياة بلا ضابط ولا رابط، وبالمثل هكذا في الحياة الروحية حينما يحيا الإنسان بالتدليل الذي يولد استهتراً في النفس فيحدث انفلات ظاهر في الجسد وعدم ضبط الحياة كلها، والاستهتار هو المجال الواسع التي تنشط فيه كافة أنواع الخطايا، حتى يتولد في القلب قساوة ليس لها علاج في النهاية، لأن القساوة – حسب طبيعتها – تهزأ بالإيمان وكل مفاهيم الروح ومواعيد الله، لذلك فأن عدم الإيمان هو عداوة لله المعبر عنه في الكتاب المقدس بالارتداد عن الله الحي لذلك يقول الرسول: [FONT=&quot]فلا تطرحوا ثقتكم التي لها مجازاة عظيمة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأنكم تحتاجون إلى الصبر حتى إذا صنعتم مشيئة الله تنالون الموعد. لأنه بعد قليل جداً سيأتي الآتي ولا يُبطئ. وأما البار فبالإيمان يحيا، وأن أرتد لا تُسرّ به نفسي. وأما نحن فلسنا من الارتداد للهلاك بل من الإيمان لاقتناء النفس (عبرانيين 10: 35 – 39)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي ندائنا اليوم من الله، *​​   [FONT=&quot]نداءين مع انهما نداء واحد مكمل بعضه البعض: لنصم عن كل شر، لنصم حسناً لنصوم بتقوى، لأننا لن نصم حسناً بتدبير متقن أم لم نصم أولاً عن كل شرّ، ثم نستطيع ان نصم حسناً حتى نصم بتقوى، مخافة ومهابة الله، فلا للاستهتار ولا للاستهانة بل نصم بوقار شديد، لأن المحبة تجعلنا نوقر الله ونحترمه ولا نستهتر به، ولا نعطيه ثماراً معطوبة، ولا أعمال نصف روحية ناقصة، أي بمظهر جسدي لا بقلب مستقيم، لأنه قال أعطني قلبك وليس أعمال جسدك، فنحن لا نهتم بأعمال الجسد لنقدمها بإتقان بشكل الحرف، بل نرفع القلب إليه مقدمين أنفسنا له ليطهرها ويغسلها لتكون جديرة بمحضره، لأننا لن نستطيع ان نعاين مجده إلا بالتقديس، وهو الذي يقدسنا، لأنه يغسلنا ويطهرنا، هذا وان كنا فعلاً نُريد أن يطهرنا ويغسلنا، لأن الرب يسمع نداء النفس التي تئن تحت وطأة مرضها ومستعد أن يُشفيها لكنه يتساءل أولاً: أتريد أن تبرأ؟ فلو قال الإنسان أُريد من قلبه فعلياً يبرأ في الحال ويُشفى، أما أن قالها فماً وهو في قلبه شيء آخر، بمعنى انه ما زال يحب مرضه ويتلذذ بوجعه وآلامه، فإني أقول لكم أنه لن يُشفى، لأن قلبه منقسم ف[FONT=&quot]رجل ذو رأيين هو متقلقل في جميع طرقه (يعقوب 1: 8)، لذلك مكتوب: اقتربوا إلى الله فيقترب إليكم، نقوا أيديكم أيها الخطاة وطهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين (يعقوب 4: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*طبعاً لستُ في حاجة أن أشرح كيفية ضبط الجسد بقانون طبيعي سليم، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأن لا بد من أن انتبه لطعامي وشرابي من جهة اختيار ما يتناسب ما حاجة الجسد للحفاظ على صحته لا لإهلاكه أو ضعفه، لأننا لا نضعف الجسد ونجعله يشعر بالوهن حتى الأعياء والإصابة بمشاكل مرضية تُطفئ نضرته وتشل حركته الطبيعية السليمة، لأن هذا خطر على حياتنا كلها، ويعتبر أيضاً عدم أمانه في الحفاظ على الجسد الذي لم يعد لنا بل لله، لذلك مكتوب: لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله (1كورنثوس 6: 20)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فالجسد أفضل من الطعام والشراب، وهو للرب، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فينبغي أن نجعله للرب فعلياً حينما نسير في القداسة، لأن إكرام الجسد الحقيقي هو في التقديس والطهارة، أما الهبوط به من مستوى المجد للهوان لا يأتي بسبب أنواع الطعام المختلفة ولا اللحوم.. الخ، بل لا يأتي إلا عن طريق الشهوات المنحرفة عن مسارها الطبيعي والحياة بالملذات المبددة لطاقات النفس الروحية، وهذا كله نتيجة الاستهتار وعدم التقوى، فلنكرم أجسادنا ونحفظها ولا نبدد طاقتها أو نشلها بكثرة أصوامنا بإفراط أو العمل بما يفوق طاقتنا وإمكانياتنا لأن هذا سيدمرنا، لأن حتى لو نجحنا في هذا الإفراط سندخل في سقطة الكبرياء، فالله لا يطلب نسكنا بل قلبنا، لأنه قال اعطيني قلبك وليس نسكك ولا أعمال جسدك، فقط نحن نضبط الجسد لكي نخضع بالتمام لله، فاحذروا أن تخسروا جسدكم وتضيعوا صحتكم بحجة النسك وأعمال الزهد التي تتبعه، لأن الكل مطالب أن يحفظ جسده لا أن يهمله، بل يقوته ويربيه تحت سلطان الروح القدس بحكمة وإفراز أي بتدبير حسن تحت إرشاد سليم حسب الإنجيل.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فالنسك والزهد الحقيقي هو: *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]o    [FONT=&quot]من لي (هوَّ) في السماء، ومعك لا أُريد شيئاً في الأرض، [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]o    [FONT=&quot]كونــــوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (21 مارس 2019)

موضوع مميز
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2019)

موضوعك عن الصوم و النسك مدرسة روحية... لا يُقرأ بل يُدْرَس و يُدَرَّس.
تسلم ايدك. الرب يبارك وزناتك.


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2019)

إلهنا الصالح يكون معكم وصلواتكم هي سند قوي لي
ولنصلي دائماً من اجل بعضنا البعض
يومكم رائع مملوء من سلام الله وفرحه الحلو آمين
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 مارس 2019)

كالعادة ..
متوهج  روحياً
أدامكم الرب وحفظكم  حبيبنا.


----------



## aymonded (25 مارس 2019)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> كالعادة ..
> متوهج  روحياً
> أدامكم الرب وحفظكم  حبيبنا.


*صديقي الحلو وأخي الغالي*
*حقيقي وحشنا حضورك المميز وسطينا*
*ويا رب تكون دايماً بخير*​


----------

